# Tadpoles!!! I'm not ready to be a dad!



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay, dramatic title, I know, but I do need some help/advice.

I have had a group of Borja Ridge Vents for about 3 months. They were sold to me in a 10g tank, which was where they were raised by their own parents (who were sold before I bought the group.) I have seen 5 of them, but it is possible for there to be more (it's heavily grown and they hide in the brom that is in the tank). 

Well, I have been working on a 18x18 Exo that I was planning on moving them over to in the near future. 

I heard the first real calling a couple of weeks ago. I stopped misting almost altogether, I wanted to wait for them to breed, and slowed down the heavy feeding I had been doing. Plus, I figured, they are all so young (they now range from 8-12 months OOW), and even if they can breed they will take a while to figure things out, RIGHT? Those eggs wouldn't immediately make viable tadpoles, I mean, that's what a lot of threads on this forum make it sound like happens with new parents.

Well... that is not the case.

I came home from work late tonight (after 12) and looked into the tank, where I have occasionally seen a frog or 2 sleep in the leaves at the top of the tank, between a leaf and the glass. They weren't in the usual spot on the right side of the tank.

I looked at the left side of the tank. 3 frogs sleeping on the top. Cool! I hadn't seen 3 up there at once.

Then I noticed something odd, in the low light. 

Is that something brown on that ones back?

That couldn't be a tadpole.... could it?

HOLY COW! THERE ARE 2 TADPOLES ON DADDYS BACK!

I almost had a heart attack.

Okay, Okay. So, I need some help. *There is no standing water in the tank. None. What should I do? I have some film canisters already in the tank, should I just fill them up with a little water and hope the tads get deposited? 
*

_Also, should I expect more in the near future? I mean, there are probable more eggs in there somewhere, right?_

I have to say, this is freaking awesome. I can't wait until my "FIRST MORPHED FROGLET" post.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, fill a few film cans, and maybe put a small water holding container down in the leaf litter


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Frogface. You are always so helpful.

And for the pic:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

bradlyb said:


> Thanks Frogface. You are always so helpful.


Well thank you! But it was frogparty being helpful this time 

And I happen to agree with him. Add some containers of water. Then you can pull the tads if you want. 

Love the pic.


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

:facepalm:

Sorry for the mix up. You have both actually helped me in the past, and I have read many threads you both have contributed to.

The tank is super overgrown, so I am going to attempt to obtain the containers tomorrow. I need to hurry up on their new tank. I am hesitant to trim it now, as they are sleeping in the same spot tonight.


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

frogface said:


> Love the pic.


Thanks. I love how he's just chilling there with his (what I presume to be) two ladies.


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no experience with breeding, but good luck with your new tads! More pictures are always nice.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

keep in mind "vents" take a very long time to morph, up to 6 months, or more (I had one take 11 months!).


----------

